# Most Interesting and Rare Colors and Patterns...You Want To Open This



## missjellyjo (Dec 12, 2011)

Equine Color Genetics

If you know nothing about rare patterns and colors go to the above site. It will show you everything! I got into brindles which is how I found this site.


----------



## missjellyjo (Dec 12, 2011)

*Forgot A Site!*

http://equinetapestry.com

I forgot to tell you about this one too. The first one is only brief with a few pictures. This one goes into detail about genetics, rare patterns, and strange colors. If you really, really like learning this is the site for you.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Lots of good information on that first website. Also lots of assumptions, and quite a few errors too.


----------



## missjellyjo (Dec 12, 2011)

*Just wanted to show you my favorite thing I've ever seen.*

Just in case you ever wondered. I personally have dreamed about a gypsy vanner/zebra hitting the market. This is one of the few first paint zorses that have pictureshttp://xnepali.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/zorsezebrahorse.jpg...so its a first. AMAZING!


----------



## missjellyjo (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah there were a few errors, but I figured I could open the minds and eyes to the younger or newer fanatics. I think genetic malfunctions are amazing. I love it when they end up producing crazy patterns and colors in horses!


----------



## missjellyjo (Dec 12, 2011)

Horse Oddities

another interesting site


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very interesting that's for sure


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Most colour gurus, those seriously into studying colour and those wishing to learn, use Color Genetics |

That forum has been around for years and has solid info and message threads. Also has hundreds of pics of horses of all colours. 

Lizzie


----------

